# Meeting with consumers??



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I know of "others"


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> *Dam right: Consumers will act on water woes *
> There's a simple reason that Consumers works so hard to keep the pond levels within the parameters set by the dam licenses. Each time the water goes above or below those levels, Consumers must file a report with the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission, and too many such reports could result in penalties and even make it tough for Consumers to get the dams relicensed in 2034.
> In other words, there are serious penalties for messing up the water levels above Foote Dam, but not for changes in the water levels below it.
> _Contact *ERIC SHARP* at 313-222-2511 or [email protected]._


 
Thank You Mr. Sharp- That is the answere I wanted, But Nobody would say. They came up with some, but Not All That!! 
Thanks-


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

You two did it now! You both on the watch list. Your posts should be more respectful and nice like mine:lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I read your mails pal, Who do you think I learn from?


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> *Meeting with Consumers Energy on the operations of the Au Sable River dams went very well today. It was very nice to see such a large turn out for the meeting and the tour of Foote Dam. Security at Foote Dam was a little creepy but all went very well. I would really like to thank all those that came and for all the organizations that showed they do really care about the lower Au Sable River - Anglers of the Au Sable, Michigan Council of Trout Unlimited, Huron Pines, Au Sable Big Waters Preservation Association, Au Sable Watershed Council and I'm sure there are some I forgot. At the meeting there was discussion on solutions for better flow manage at Foote Dam. Michigan DNR senior fisheries biologist Steve Sendek and Kyle Kruger both present some excellent input on methods for future improvements of the current operations. Consumers Energy also discussed ways to communicate to the public what is being done with this issue. I think all is on the right track right now for some good improvements on the lower Au Sable in the future. *
> 
> *[/With the recent melt down lower river is in great shape. Now is the time to stop bitching and starting fishing!!!]*


Could'nt agree more go fishing and be happy. I think we need to give consumers a chance and we need them on our side


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm always happy Herb.........

Going fishing in the morning!:coolgleam


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> You two did it now! You both on the watch list. Your posts should be more respectful and nice like mine:lol:


Yeah ok Kelly


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Slodrift said:


> I'm always happy Herb.........
> 
> Going fishing in the morning!:coolgleam


Should be there all next week once my wife finds out what I got her for valentines day again. A cabin in Footsite for the rest of the season ,that's usually the last straw and I'm good for the rest of the season.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

good job on the meetng guys. just a question. do you think that salmon and steelhead runs will improve on the Ausable with a more consistant flow? will the automated system improve overall fishing quality?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

herb09 said:


> Should be there all next week once my wife finds out what I got her for valentines day again. A cabin in Footsite for the rest of the season ,that's usually the last straw and I'm good for the rest of the season.


Oooohh.....So that's how you do it.:lol:

That sounds like the perfect gift!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Adam Gibbs said:


> good job on the meetng guys. just a question. do you think that salmon and steelhead runs will improve on the Ausable with a more consistant flow? will the automated system improve overall fishing quality?


Overall fishing quality should definitely improve with an automated system, between the Cormorant Harassment Project and the automated system the Steel fishing WILL improve and be more consistent but as far as the Salmon..........who knows.


----------

